# Wish I could understand this youtube video



## jimdoc (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPT0JuT9pOw&translated=1

Is there a way to get a youtube video translated?

Jim


----------



## shyknee (May 10, 2010)

i second that .


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 11, 2010)

just another german barking soap-opera about PM recovery from cats. and whatever else bla bla....


----------



## Anonymous (May 11, 2010)

machiavelli976 said:


> just another german barking soap-opera about PM recovery from cats. and whatever else bla bla....



That so called German is a very educated man and deserves more respect regardless of nationality, he also holds several Patents for his process's of recovering PGM's from catylitics.


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 12, 2010)

maybe he should join us if there is so much to learn from him ! or perhaps blue blood people and scrap diggers are not compatible.


----------



## Oz (May 12, 2010)

machiavelli976,

I have to question you being objective in what you read or say when you have comments such as “or perhaps blue blood people and scrap diggers are not compatible”. Your comments reek of prejudice, and you will find this forum intolerant of such behavior.

I lived in Germany for 4 years and can speak as to the character of the people that live there with confidence. I was born and raised in the US and in many ways the Germans are more ethical and educated than the common US citizen, sad to say (I have not looked at where you are from).

My regret is that although I can understand most of the video I am unable to translate the scientific aspects that are being asked for.

Ps: ich habe da, wo Sie aus sah. Korrigieren Sie mich, wenn ich falsch bin aber sind die Dinge nicht besser nach dem UdSSR-Kontrolle? Dein Land für die EU-Mitgliedschaft beantragt haben sie nicht hinter dir her.


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 12, 2010)

Oz dear, it is obvious to you to have a nice image about german people beeing there as an US citizen.your country has a "heavy word " in almost everything regarding this world. i come from eastern europe and i can tell you this side of the world is considered something like a monkey garden by those you are defend. i have worked abroad , did my job well , got many congrats but the feeling of their superiority was faced to me until my very last second sitting there. have no clue about you have posted in german and don't even bother. damn ignorance !!. shame on me.


----------



## qst42know (May 12, 2010)

Keep an open mind guys this forum gets world wide exposure.

Besides everyone knows only one race of people worldwide deserve to be lumped into a single group.



:twisted: Politicians :twisted: :lol: 




My apologies to any members who hold, or aspire to hold an elected office. :mrgreen:


----------



## Oz (May 12, 2010)

machiavelli976 said:


> Oz dear, it is obvious to you to have a nice image about German people being there as an US citizen. Your country has a "heavy word" in almost everything regarding this world



Yes, I got along well with my neighbors there but it was not because they liked Americans. Generally speaking most of my neighbors did not like Americans as they felt that Americans were rude and arrogant always expecting Germans to conform to their ways instead of making at least a token effort to respect the tradition and culture of the country they were visiting. I would have to agree with them as most Americans are too lazy to even learn to say “thank you” in the native language as they are complaining that there are to few Germans that will converse in English.



machiavelli976 said:


> i come from eastern europe and i can tell you this side of the world is considered something like a monkey garden by those you are defend. i have worked abroad , did my job well , got many congrats but the feeling of their superiority was faced to me until my very last second sitting there



I was required to find a job before I was eligible to apply for a work permit to do that job and it was a struggle figuring it all out as it all had to be done in German. I worked for UPS Deutschland, starting off I loaded semi-trailers until I learned the language well enough to advance into management. I did well because I conformed to their culture, I was a guest in their country. 

At times in the evenings over a few glasses of wine with neighbors they would be bashing Americans and I would remind them I was one, they would just say that I was different than most. They would also complain about foreigners taking their jobs, and I would remind them I was a foreign worker. I contributed to community projects with money and labor in the town where I resided, paid my taxes, and supported the local merchants and markets. I would also point out that 95% of the jobs foreigners did they would not want as they were manual labor positions. It is foreign workers that dig their ditches, load their trucks, and haul their trash. Again they would say I was not typical. 

In short, I do not believe it is fair to judge one person by the perceived stereotype of the culture they are from. As an individual I disagree with much my country does abroad. Do not get me wrong, I love my country, but that does not mean I always agree with those that are running it. We have people on this forum from all around the world and we all benefit from such a pool of knowledge. Cultural prejudices have no place here as they are a distraction and only serve to discourage the furthering of all of our educations.

Let us stick to judging people by their behavior and deeds, not their ethnic background.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 12, 2010)

qst42know said:


> My apologies to any members who hold, or aspire to hold an elected office. :mrgreen:



I accept your apology. :lol: 

Running for office for the Swedish Pirate Party this autumn.

Give me all yer dubloon. Arrrrrr!


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2010)

I was under the impression that Frenchies were the only rude peope in the world. Just kidding, French and all other others have the GOOD as the Vast Majority, with bad mixed in, JUST like everywhere, every one.

Jim


----------



## nickvc (May 13, 2010)

Where ever in the world you live or what ever ethnic group you belong to we are all related to a very small group of ancestors who,s genes we all carry.I love a joke and find humour the best way to overcome many things but care needs to be taken when using stereotypes, unless its aimed at yourself.As Oz stated we have members from all over the world and im sure many friendships have been formed via this site, although many live thousands of miles apart, so a little understanding needs to extended and care taken not to upset fellow members whether by religious,ethnic or personal prejudices,under the skin we are all same and on here share the same goals.


----------

